# Carmen Electra more fake than you know.



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Buhhhhhhahahaha


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Carmen Electra fakes out the poor....*


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

she's got GREAT feet.................... and now on to the less important thing here

I call FAKE.......... How come in the big shots her shadow is cast forward and in the "close up" the shadow is cast backwards ????? I smell BULLSHIT..............

did I tell you that I love her feet????.........


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

It's called a camera flash...


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

that camera must be pretty damn close........... and if it was.......... why would she do that ?????? BULLSHIT ALERT.......


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

She should of bought the paper and gave him the help wanted section.


----------



## crimsonwings (Feb 13, 2007)

hmmmm


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I'm not buying into your troll buddy...
it's so clear in this photo that the flash is doing the double shadow I feel sad for future generations that you are trying to play that...
http://64.111.216.18/ul/2283-ce1.jpg
Why she did it because she thought no one would actually see what was in her hand....she's dumb...I mean why did she marry Dave Navarro who's GAY? or Dennis Rodman? Because shes good looking but DUMB!



Sniper said:


> that camera must be pretty damn close........... and if it was.......... why would she do that ?????? BULLSHIT ALERT.......


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

Who cares? She's a knockout, that's all that matters. I could give a crap if she grabbed his cup of change out of his hand and walked away with it. 

Mcdonalds is always hiring.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Maybe she was making a political statement on the fact that the welfare system is insufficiently funded and that the middle class is eroding...then again maybe not.

She is hot though!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

I see your point SOT......................

back to her feet.....................


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Nice feet...but the brains of an inflatable date...


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

dcs2244 said:


> Nice feet...but the brains of an inflatable date...


Ahhhhhhhhhhh. with all the negativity on the board today it's nice to get some relief with some positive attitude. LMAO


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

dcs2244 said:


> Nice feet...but the brains of an inflatable date...


 youd still do her though!


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> youd still do her though!


You wouldn't?


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

What is with the feet comments? You guys are missing the big picture. She is hot, but remember the Rodman use to plug her hard everynight. So I say she is used up.


----------



## crimsonwings (Feb 13, 2007)

who says shes dumb, just because she pretty? naw she too successful to be dumb.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

she's got a mouth right?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2007)

I assume she is a HUGE freak............. Count me IN.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh man...this thread has shed light on things I didn't want to know men thought about.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2007)

there isnt much we dont think about.............


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Board, bungies, trash bag, snorkel gear, you are all set.

Success and being smart have nothing to do with each other...
esp if you have the nice fake ta ta's.



crimsonwings said:


> who says shes dumb, just because she pretty? naw she too successful to be dumb.


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

There is nothing wrong with a foot fetish


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

when they'd beg on the street to the cars driving by, we used to stick whatever food we had in their change cups.

one bum threw it back at us.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Snipes got a point SE


your right. Count me in too.:mrgreen:


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Why do I have an urge to go to Taco Bell? Is that homeless person a man or woman? The hair on the side of the face is either coming from the head out of the hat or it's sideburns. By the way....I call BS too. AND...the feet are perfect.


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

this thread just cracks me up. keep up the piggery


----------

